# Elevator requirements in a house



## electricmalone (Feb 21, 2013)

Here in MA the state dept of safety has very strict requirements. The five or six resi elevators I've been in on had a separate machine room. I had to bring (2) 12/3 home runs into (1)single phase fused disconnect for car lights, and (1) 3 pole fused disconnect for motor 2 poles used for 240v, 3rd used as a contact for their alarm. They needed a dedicated 15amp GFI service outlet and "adequate" lighting (I used a 4ft t5 strip).
The elevator company's guys did the load side of the disconnect to their controls.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

It's been at least 7 years since I wired any sort of elevator but you have to treat the residential elevator the same as you would elsewhere. The ones we wired the equipment was in the attic and they fabricated a cage around the equipment to "construct" a mechanical room for the elevator equipment. Don't forget about your lighting and service receptacle in the pit.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

drspec said:


> It's been at least 7 years since I wired any sort of elevator but you have to treat the residential elevator the same as you would elsewhere. The ones we wired the equipment was in the attic and they fabricated a cage around the equipment to "construct" a mechanical room for the elevator equipment. Don't forget about your lighting and service receptacle in the pit.


Im not familiar with residential elevators, but all the commercial ones I have done have had a sump pump receptacle as well in the pit.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

MHElectric said:


> Im not familiar with residential elevators, but all the commercial ones I have done have had a sump pump receptacle as well in the pit.


It's been about 7 years since I wired one and I forget what all was involved in that. I do remember my boss screwed everything up and I had to deal with the inspector to get everything corrected.

But there is no such thing as a "residential" elevator code.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

In Oregon at least, Elevator guys have their own licensing and code regulations and all that. Residential elevator would be their work. The extent of our stuff would probably be to coordinate with them for running power, lighting circuits, possibly fire alarm equipment, etc into their elevator area.

Don't know how your state rolls.


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

I'm not doing the elevator, just power for it and the receptacles and stuff, my main question is should there be a separate equipment room and the water heater would not be allowed? It is stating that but I thought maybe that it wasn't required in a residential one for some reason.


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

VA works under what's called the Uniform Statewide Building Code (USBC), which I their re-write of the IBC.

There are other listing in this code for elevators, which states of articles and other associations. 

Be sure to read the introduction and chapter 30.

VA's PDF - But it's old 2003, effective 2005


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

erics37 said:


> In Oregon at least, Elevator guys have their own licensing and code regulations and all that. Residential elevator would be their work. The extent of our stuff would probably be to coordinate with them for running power, lighting circuits, possibly fire alarm equipment, etc into their elevator area.
> 
> Don't know how your state rolls.


Out here we provide them with a fused disconnect in their mechanical rm with whatever voltage & amperage the prints (or the elevator guys) call for, adequate lighting and general use receptacles in the pit, FA in the pit, and a dedicated circuit for the sump pump. Sometimes there is also an alarm circuit and float switch that goes to a panel in case the sump craps out.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

electricmalone said:


> I had to bring (2) 12/3 home runs into (1)single phase fused disconnect for car lights, and (1) 3 pole fused disconnect for motor 2 poles used for 240v, 3rd used as a contact for their alarm. They needed a dedicated 15amp GFI service outlet and "adequate" lighting (I used a 4ft t5 strip).
> The elevator company's guys did the load side of the disconnect to their controls.


Ha, I literally did this today. My first resi elevator rough-in. 
Almost the same deal; one 12/3HR to a 3-pole fused disco. 15A dedicated lighting circuit with a switch. Convenience receptacle. The elevator guys do everything on load side.
Pretty cool deal.

This addition will also need a chandelier lift.


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

Speedy Petey said:


> Ha, I literally did this today. My first resi elevator rough-in.
> Almost the same deal; one 12/3HR to a 3-pole fused disco. 15A dedicated lighting circuit with a switch. Convenience receptacle. The elevator guys do everything on load side.
> Pretty cool deal.
> 
> This addition will also need a chandelier lift.


That was pretty much my plan.. Pretty sure they're going to have to change something around to make the dedicated space requirement. I appreciate the input, this is definitely not something I have much experience with


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Keep in mind that the disconnects have to be on the inside of the elevator machine room and be located as close to the door as possible, not a few steps in.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

BBQ said:


> Keep in mind that the disconnects have to be on the inside of the elevator machine room and be located as close to the door as possible, not a few steps in.


Your right, didn't even notice that. Whats the reason (code) behind this?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

MHElectric said:


> Whats the reason (code) behind this?


Elevator repairmen are cry babies.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

BBQ said:


> Elevator repairmen are cry babies.


Seems like anyone who we provide power for are crybabies. 

I figured there was some real reason for this other than just to provide them with enough room for their hydraulic equipment .


----------



## electricmalone (Feb 21, 2013)

What I've been able to get out of inspectors, elevator guys, etc., the discos are as close to door as possible in case of emergency they or firemen can shut down without fully entering room. I.e. motor is on fire, hydraulics spewing...


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

MHElectric said:


> Im not familiar with residential elevators, but all the commercial ones I have done have had a sump pump receptacle as well in the pit.


Would you have to put the receptacle for sump pump on a gfci if it's a single family dwelling ??


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Cletis said:


> Would you have to put the receptacle for sump pump on a gfci if it's a single family dwelling ??


Thats a very grey question, your answer may vary. In commercial we put a single receptacle on it and it would pass. Ive never done a resi one, but i know an NC admendment requires all sump pumps to be Gfi in residential.


----------



## bmailman20 (Jan 4, 2013)

Speedy Petey said:


> Ha, I literally did this today. My first resi elevator rough-in.
> Almost the same deal; one 12/3HR to a 3-pole fused disco. 15A dedicated lighting circuit with a switch. Convenience receptacle. The elevator guys do everything on load side.
> Pretty cool deal.
> 
> This addition will also need a chandelier lift.


I've got an awesome mental picture of the chando lift mounted at the top of the elevator shaft, hoisting the entire cab! Lol!


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I did one out here a couple years back, required a 30 amp fused disconnect a separate circuit for a service light and GFCI in both the equipment room and shaft.


----------



## rnr electric (Jan 29, 2010)

Almost 80% of our houses have elevators.. Here's what we supply as required by the elevator co..

1 dedicated circuit with fused disconnect (neutral must also be fused,requiring a 3ph disco).
1phone line (dedicated)
One dedicated 120v line for service, usually located at the top of shaft.. =1- GFCI receptacle and 1 pull chain caged light.
One dedicated line for cab lighting.. All of these are usually pulled to the same location. If I am in question I will get the elevator co. Name and ask them for EXACT requirements..


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

rnr electric said:


> Almost 80% of our houses have elevators.. Here's what we supply as required by the elevator co..
> 
> 1 dedicated circuit with fused disconnect (neutral must also be fused,requiring a 3ph disco).
> 1phone line (dedicated)
> ...


Good post. A little different from the commercial requirements, but basically the same. My next question is if you guys are required to put sump pumps at the bottom of the pits?

All those snow birds must hate having to take the stairs. :laughing:


----------



## rnr electric (Jan 29, 2010)

MHElectric said:


> Good post. A little different from the commercial requirements, but basically the same. My next question is if you guys are required to put sump pumps at the bottom of the pits?
> 
> All those snow birds must hate having to take the stairs. :laughing:


No.. As these are interior elevators and not subject to the elements as are exterior type.. Although I'm not sure (offhand) the legal requirements, I can tell you this.
Most resi.elevators only have a pit about12-15" inches deep. Therefore negating a sump pump anyways. They are a totally different setup as that of commercial elevators, plus are usually controlled from the top of the shaft, not he bottom.. This is the "norm" that I have found, so I would contact the elevator company just to be sure.but I would bet that their requirements will be as explained.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

rnr electric said:


> Almost 80% of our houses have elevators.. Here's what we supply as required by the elevator co..
> 
> 1 dedicated circuit with fused disconnect (neutral must also be fused,requiring a 3ph disco).


You cannot and should not fuse the neutral.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

BBQ said:


> You cannot and should not fuse the neutral.


Im hoping he means switched. . .


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

Just an update, I talked to the builder today and apparently the equipment is going into the attic. The thing is, they are planning to build a hinged box over it, that can be used as a table or something as the attic space will be semi finished for a craft space or whatever. I don't think that will work, as the disconnects would not be readily accessible. Thoughts?


----------



## rnr electric (Jan 29, 2010)

BBQ said:


> You cannot and should not fuse the neutral.


I have asked this question several times... Nobody can seem to provide an answer to me.
First, if I supply 2 dedicated 120v ckts.. Why does the 220v motor need a neutral in the firs place (I suspect for the controls). IDK.. I totally agree with you BBQ but my job ends at the disconnect. The lackeys in the field CAN'T explain.. And the upperclassmen say "that's what's required by OUR code". 
They will not certify unless as explained.. But I do agree with you.


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

I used to do resi elevators in VA, but it has been a few years. Did not have an eye for electrical requirements, but I only recall electrician bringing power and phone to the area, I did the rest. I do not think I even always had a separate machine room, but usually did. Do not recall the electrical inspection for them being a big deal. I do not think the resi guys around here will be real particular as some areas seem to have.


What brand elevator going in? Northern Neck install?


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

I don't know the brand.. I talked to the guy that's doing it today, he said the discos could go in the top of the shaft as long as there was 9' plus to the top from the floor of the last landing. Sounds odd to me but I think he knew what he's talking about. It's going in va beach


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

Hippie said:


> Just an update, I talked to the builder today and apparently the equipment is going into the attic. The thing is, they are planning to build a hinged box over it, that can be used as a table or something as the attic space will be semi finished for a craft space or whatever. I don't think that will work, as the disconnects would not be readily accessible. Thoughts?


Think I saw something similar in Petersburg once upon a time. Can't remember the disconnects, but the machine was definately under a cover.


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

Never saw a set up like that, seems odd to me as well. Learn something new every day. But I would check with inspector ahead of it, they may not be well (or at all) versed in NEC requirements.

My experience in the industry was there was very little in the way of real training. Lots of OTJ learning the hard way.


----------

